# Hacked: Email inboxes of Indian missions in US and China; NDA, DRDO officials too



## codred (Aug 31, 2007)

*Taking a dig at cyber security preparedness levels, a hacker, who claims to be based in Sweden, posted online this evening the passwords of 100 email accounts of embassies and government offices across the world, including 13 Indian accounts, containing classified information and correspondence. 


 Top on the list of passwords that have been posted on *derangedsecurity.com give access to email accounts of Indian Ambassadors to China, US, Sweden, Germany, Italy, Oman, Finland besides officials of the National Defence Academy (NDA) and Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).*

for more details Click


Who | IP to pop3 | Login | Password

*Indian Embassy in Sweden 81.228.8.31  
Indian Embassy in Oman 65.109.245.38 
Indian Embassy in Italy 212.34.224.157 m0006614 
Indian Embassy in Belgium 212.100.160.114 commercial@indembassy.be 
India National Defence Academy 203.199.162.245 mis 
Indian Embassy in China 202.109.110.87 amb@indianembassy.org.cn 
Indian Embassy in China 202.109.110.87 amboff@indianembassy.org.cn 
Indian Embassy in Germany 194.95.249.247 rb1002p1 
Indian Embassy in Germany 194.95.249.247 rb1002p15 
Indian Embassy in Finland 193.229.0.46 kv7198 
Defence Research & Development Organisation Govt. Of India, Ministry of Defence jpsingh@drdo.com 
Indian Embassy in USA amb@indianembassy.org 


i have deleted all passwords here......*


----------



## praka123 (Aug 31, 2007)

India Gov shud start using SElinux based systems (servers),otherwise expected results


----------



## lalam (Aug 31, 2007)

Whoa! I'm sure he's gonna be nab by some terrorist pretty soon if he does continue doing that. No wonder he'll be on the wanted list of both sides. Soon he'll be singing "Oh look what you done"  
Another threat was trying to say.


----------



## planetcall (Aug 31, 2007)

*www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/wow2.gif


----------



## RCuber (Aug 31, 2007)

@codred Please snip out the passwords pls.


----------



## lalam (Aug 31, 2007)

^^Good thought charang @codered remove the password. This is a big matter of concern! You silly!


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

does the government know about this , this is really serious


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

yes remove the passwords.. request you to edit the post or some mod to do it. but folks, jus ponder over this fact: out of all those passwords which do you think is the dumbest choice???

obviously the indians'!!! look at the passwords: so many "1234" only a fool of the highest level will keep such a kind of password for such an important account!!! other passwords like: india01, misadmin and DRDO's: password+1!! wow! those are really strong passwordS!!! umph... fools!! i dunno what to say.. are we so dumb? i'm ashamed!!! even a kid can crack those passwordS!!!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 1, 2007)

The passwords has to be removed before any searchengine indexes this page.. codred/Mods  where are you guys..


----------



## slugger (Sep 1, 2007)

i dont think deleting either d password or the url wil change n e thing

stupid TIMES NOW  had given out d url of d blog in their article yesterday, and believe me, a lot more people watch TIMES NOW than hang out on this forum 

n e way i think that that its good that these accounts have been exposed and their stupid passwords there for everyone to see

serves the govt right......at least now they shud start takin computer security more serioulsly, instead of going after some insignificant community started on Orkut that dares to speak the truth


----------



## codred (Sep 1, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> i dont think deleting either d password or the url wil change n e thing
> 
> stupid TIMES NOW  had given out d url of d blog in their article yesterday, and believe me, a lot more people watch TIMES NOW than hang out on this forum



anyways i have deleted passwords [even though the LINK cant be censored]... actually last nit i left for work soon after i posted this thread so couldnt hear u guys...

but m sure as soon as this news was flashed on TIMES NOW yesterday noon the concerned govt departments must have blocked these IDs, no doubt about that.... n yes our govt has always taken web threat very liniently...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 1, 2007)

What's the use of deleting passwords here unless you remove the url of site from here.


----------



## planetcall (Sep 1, 2007)

comeon....the link doesnt go to any censored site containing porn or warez. The information provided by that guy is of immense importance as he is very correct to state that we don't know how many people already know these passwords and what could be the impact of having it. So with his revelation now governments across the world would be more concerned for the safety of their information. This guy has done a great job in the light of the fact that we are surrounded by so many hostile nations.


----------



## mind021 (Sep 1, 2007)

hey cool post
2day itself i saw d news..
a gud find of security loophole in govt sites..


it wld b amusing 2 know dat..almost every few months d trai site of india get hacked..i mean it crashes..done by some hacker who uses some loophole in its ecurity so as 2 make it crash by making huge number of requests at a time

it is done whenever d trai makes some important announcement..


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 2, 2007)

I hope the government starts really taking notice. They spend so much on stuff which is not really necessary, but absolutely neglect cyber security. Serves them right!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 2, 2007)

tried a few but passwords have changed


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 2, 2007)

iam really about to concern...when other nations like us have latest and advanced security (online) system... still they say they are prone to attacxk...

think of indian system..

it will be like open door for hackers... i think!!

but never ever underestimate india...

they ran nuclear test right under the nose of U.S spy planes n satellites..


----------



## codred (Sep 2, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> it will be like open door for hackers... i think!!
> 
> but never ever underestimate india...
> 
> they ran nuclear test right under the nose of U.S spy planes n satellites..



absolutely right... indian scientific secrets are considered to be extremely secure in the case of various research & strategic programmes such as in defence, space & nuclear sector. [of course NDA & DRDO has been hacked, but its rarest of case].

but at the same time the non-technical govt secrets are litterally wide open for even indian wiz kids to get access.
for example, website of National Informatics Centre has many times been hacked into, but still i wonder do they yet have any good cyber security systems in place.

that "guy" really did a good job in a way to wake up our sleepy top govt departments...


----------

